# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Samsung Galaxy S8 and Samsung Galaxy S8+, smartphones, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

Home page - samsung.com/galaxy/galaxy-s8

Samsung Galaxy S8 on Wikipedia

Bixby, intelligent personal voice assistants, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8 Plus vs Samsung Galaxy S8

Published on Mar 29, 2017




> Finally we've had some hands on time with Samsung's brand new Galaxy S8, a phone with an all new, near bezel-less, screen and design.
> 
> If you've watched our hands on with the S8, you'll see that there are new features and specs the phone has to offer. But how does the S8 Plus compare?

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8 hands on review

Published on Mar 29, 2017




> We've got hands on with the new Samsung Galaxy S8 and its larger plus model, and while it might have lost the edge from its name, it's still very much visible in the design. Here is our hands on review. 
> 
> The amount of S8 leaks we've seen are staggering, both in their volume and accuracy, but they don't tell the whole story about a phone that's certain to be at the top (or very near the summit) of most 'best phone' lists this year.
> 
> The Infinity Display is the headline feature of this handset – while it's not all screen, it's as close as can be. Samsung has also been very intelligent in the way it's got around the loss of the front-facing home screen button, managing to make the handset usable without requiring the mechanical key on the front of the Galaxy S8.
> 
> That doesn't mean it's a perfect phone though. The lack of significant camera upgrades and the user interface will irk some, but that shouldn't detract from what is a hugely impressive effort from Samsung.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8 | Hands-On

Published on Mar 29, 2017




> I can't overstate how gorgeous the S8 and S8 Plus are. The former packs one of Samsung's beautiful 5.8-inch "infinity displays" -- that's a Super AMOLED screen that wraps around the phone's curved front to the point where it almost touches the metal band running around the device. As the name implies, the S8 Plus has a larger display; we're talking 6.2 inches from one diagonal corner to another. Both run at what Samsung calls Quad HD+ resolution, otherwise known as 2,960 x 1,440, since these screens are longer than normal.
> 
> As you might have already known, the US Galaxy S8 and S8 Plus will feature one of Qualcomm's octa-core Snapdragon 835 chipsets, along with 4GB of RAM and 64GB of internal storage. Versions available elsewhere will have one of Samsung's octa-core Exynos chips in lieu of Qualcomm's stuff, which will be a bummer for some people and old news for others. Both devices also have 12-megapixel, dualpixel rear cameras with an f/1.7 aperture, which, yes, are very similar to last year's S7 cameras. That said, Samsung has apparently changed the way photos are processed, which should make for slightly better colors and clarity throughout.


"The Galaxy S8 and S8+ pack big changes into gorgeous bodies"
After a rough 2016, Samsung appears to be back on track.

by Chris Velazco
March 29, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Samsung unveils the S8 and S8+

Published on Mar 29, 2017




> Samsung rebounds from a rough year with two big flagships sporting a new smart assistant.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8 first look!

Published on Mar 29, 2017




> The Samsung Galaxy S8 and S8 plus were unveiled today. Here’s our hands-on with these giant Android phones, which have tall screens and Samsung’s new assistant, Bixby.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8 vs Google Pixel: The best of Android

Published on Mar 29, 2017




> Samsung Galaxy S8 vs Google Pixel: We compare Samsung's latest flagship phone, the Galaxy S8, to Google's mighty Pixel phone. Can the S8 topple the Pixel as the king of Android premium devices?
> 
> Rejoice, rejoice, the Galaxy S8 is finally here. Packing premium camera tech and strong specs, the S8 seems to be a serious rival to the brilliant Pixel handset launched at the end of last year.

----------


## Airicist

EE INTRODUCES: Samsung Galaxy S8 and S8+

Published on Mar 29, 2017




> Here is your first look at the Samsung Galaxy S8 and S8+, now available to pre-order on EE at ee.co.uk/galaxys8. Find out about the new features, including the amazing new infinity screen. We are the only UK network which is rolling out Cat 9 connectivity, meaning on EE will you enjoy the fastest download speeds available in the UK on your Galaxy S8 and Galaxy S8+.
> 
> We're EE, the UK network with 4G in more places than any other.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8+ plus hands-on

Published on Mar 29, 2017




> At the Unpacked Event Samsung has introduced the brand new Samsung Galaxy S8+. We go Hands On with this beautiful phablet.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8 First Look: Samsung UnPacked 2017

Published on Mar 29, 2017

----------


## Airicist

First Look: Galaxy S8 Hands-on - Return of the King

Published on Mar 31, 2017




> The Samsung Galaxy S8 combines the sexiest design yet with serious smarts, thanks to a new Bixby assistant.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8 and S8+ Full Features and Specs

Published on Apr 13, 2017




> Experience the power of the AT&T network with features like AT&T NumberSync®, AT&T Video Call, Advanced Messaging and more. Plus, with Bixby Vision technology built into the camera, you can discover nearby places, search for products online, translate text.






Published on Apr 13, 2017




> With Facial Recognition and Iris Scanner features, unlock your phone with a glance. Samsung Pay app lets you carry your cards on your device and pay in person or in-app. The Samsung Gear VR with Controller features a wider field of view, and enhanced padding for a comfortable fit.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8 & S8 Plus – in depth review

blished on Apr 18, 2017




> Recently Samsung has introduced the Galaxy S8 and S8 Plus. In our detailed in depth review we wanted to find out if the new smartphones are worth the money.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8: The good, the bad, the beautiful

Published on Apr 18, 2017




> A stunning, curved display and excellent camera meet an awkward fingerprint reader and work-in-progress digital assistant.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8 and S8 Plus Tips & Tricks: Best features

Published on Apr 18, 2017




> Master your Samsung Galaxy S8 or S8 Plus with our tips and tricks guide. We reveal the best hidden features in the S8/S8+, including tips for getting started, enjoying better battery life and plenty more.
> 
> If you've just bought the Galaxy S8 or S8 Plus, here's our top tips for getting the most from your Samsung smartphone including the best features hidden away. We cover one-handed modes, battery saver, split-screen multi-tasking, tweaking the home button and plenty more.
> 
> Check out our full Galaxy S8 tips and tricks guide:
> Best S8 Hidden Features: Get the most from your Galaxy S8 or S8 Plus

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8 Review

Published on Apr 18, 2017




> Last year’s Galaxy S7 and S7 Edge were excellent phones, but then washing machines starting blowing up and Note 7s started catching fire. So, how does a company like Samsung bounce back from a lousy year like that? By building devices as good as the Galaxy S8 and S8 Plus. Spoiler alert: Despite Bixby being incomplete, these are two of the best smartphones money can buy.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8 and S8+ Review

Published on Apr 18, 2017




> A closer look at Samsung's two new flagship phones.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8 review

Published on Apr 18, 2017




> Biometric issues aside, the Galaxy S8 is a brilliant phone
> 
> Apart from a very high price and biometric issues, the Galaxy S8 in a triumphant mix of tech and design
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy S8 is a powerful phone with a design that's unlike anything most phone buyers will have seen before – and it's stunning.
> 
> But it's also one of the most expensive devices out there right now, and packs in a few questionable design decisions to accommodate that large display – essentially, Samsung has rolled the dice to create something that looks truly breathtaking and innovative.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8 review

Published on Apr 18, 2017




> The Samsung Galaxy S8 and S8 Plus are Samsung's redemption moment, the first major phones from the company since its disastrous Note 7 last fall. With that much pressure on their shoulders, the pair of S8s have to be good, and good they are. In fact, these phones are great, and easily the best phones released so far this year.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8 Review - King of the Android Throne

Published on Apr 18, 2017




> Although the Bixby assistant isn’t ready for prime time, the Samsung Galaxy S8 is a fantastic phone because of its captivating infinity display, very strong performance, long battery life and great cameras.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8 Unboxing: Setup and hands-on with the S8

Published on Apr 18, 2017




> Galaxy S8 unboxing, setup and hands-on review: We unbox Samsung's Galaxy S8, go through setup and check out this gorgeous flagship phone.
> 
> With the Galaxy S8, Samsung has a lot to prove. The S8 and S8 Plus not only have to outclass previous Galaxy phones including the mighty S7, but also blow away the dark clouds from the Note 7 debacle. Our S8 unboxing video shows our first hands-on moments with the new Galaxy flagship, and it looks like Samsung's back.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8 review: a week with the best phone in the world

Published on Apr 28, 2017




> The Samsung Galaxy S8 looks good on paper, but how does it do in practical terms? Gareth Beavis captures a week in the life with the Samsung's new smartphone to show you how it performs.
> 
> 00:16 Setup
> 00:54 Screen
> 03:28 Fast Charge
> 04:32 Camera
> 05:30 Bixby
> 07:10 Battery
> 09:05 Biometrics

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy S8 complete guide: Our Samsung Galaxy S8 unboxing, full review, tips and tricks, and more

Published on Apr 28, 2017




> Samsung’s Galaxy S8 is a mighty 5.8-inch phone packing the best camera tech of any mobile, thus far. Here we unbox, setup and review the Galaxy S8, including a full camera review, tips and tricks guide and more.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S8 Plus review

Published on May 8, 2017




> The Galaxy S8 Plus is the Android phone you want if you like big and tall smartphones. It has a massive 6.2-inch display that doesn’t make the actual dimensions of the device much bigger. 
> 
> Essentially the Samsung Galaxy S8 Plus is the same phone as the Samsung Galaxy S8. When it comes to camera, UI and Bixby (dammit), you can find out about those features in our Samsung Galaxy S8 review. 
> 
> However, when it comes to the small differences between the plus and the S8, here's what you need to know.

----------


## Airicist

UNBOXING: The Samsung Galaxy S8+

Streamed live May 10, 2017




> I am unboxing the Samsung Galaxy S8+, as I am going to spend the next 14 days comparing it to my iPhone 7+. I want to see which one is going to win me over. Which one stays, and which one goes. So...here we go!

----------

